# Iron Dosing- suggestions pls



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

My rotala macrandra green is showing some signs of iron deficiency: yellowed tips of leaves becoming transparent as the plant ages...

What should my chelated Fe levels be at? Testing shows 0.5 ppm Fe. What is optimal level?

Right now I'm dosing PPS....should I increase the dosing amounts of the TE mix or should I dose iron separately (I have Flourish Fe)?

If I dose Fe separately, how often do I need to dose?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Your description---yellowed tips of leaves---does not sound right for iron deficiency, where the entire new leaves come out more pale than normal. 0.5 ppm iron should be adequate. I think this is something else. Can we see a picture?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

sox,

I agree with HeyPK. I judge iron deficiency in my tank by watching Hydrocotyle leukocephala. It's a fast grower, with nice broad leafs. Fe is an immobile nutient, meaning the plant can't "borrow" it from somewhere else to support growing areas. Not enough Fe results in pale yellowish areas of the leaf betwen the veins. Parts of the leaf near the central vein look ok.

If you're seeing problems in older leaves, it's probably a mobile nutrient that the plant is borrowing to support new growth. Nitrate is probably the main player here, but other nutrients can do the same thing.

Post some photos of new & old leaves of the affected plants.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

I'll try to get a decent shot of it. The rotala macrandra green is really the only plant that seems to be affected by the "deficiency". Ludwigia arcuata is quite red...so maybe its something else like you guys are suggesting.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

What is your aquarium NO3, PO4, KH, pH, Ca and Mg?


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Last time I tested (1.5 weeks ago):

PO4= 0.5 ppm
NO3= 10 ppm
pH= 6.3
kH= 2.0
Ca= 50 ppm
gH= 8 (if memory serves me correctly)
Mg= 4 ppm

Since I last tested I've doubled my daily dosing of PO4 and NO3, and also increased MgSO4.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

Umm, I am an all out noob, but would putting nails help? I'm currently have some right now.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Haha I'm pretty sure you're joking about the nails, but I think that form of iron would be toxic to fish and invertebrates, unless of course if someone can prove otherwise.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
You should be dosing complete trace element mix as it is. No extra iron. If you can test for iron then you have too much already. 
Double the NO3 and PO4 levels and try not to overdose Mg. 

Do you change water and what do you dose per tank size?


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Edward

My tank is a 72 gallon...I am dosing for the 75 gallon tank since it is almost the same volume. I have not done any water changes for about 1.5 months since I started PPS. I started dosing 1 mL TE, 1 mL MgS04, 8 mL PF, 4 mL SS.
Currently dosing 1 mL TE, 4 mL MgS04, 16 mL PF, 8 mL SS (for past two weeks). I have not tested the water since I increased my dosing.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

You need to check the levels again. Get readings of NO3, PO4, Mg and Ca. You will see how bad it is. I can predict the Mg accumulated too high. If you do it soon, you can change the dosing amount and ratio to correct the problem. It is usually easy. 

Edward


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Edward:

I made an error last time I put the Mg concentration...it should be 1 ppm (Ca 50 ppm) and gH should be 7.28.

I tested the water today:

NO3= 10 ppm
PO4= 1 ppm
Ca= 60 ppm
gH= 8.96
Mg= 2

Should I increase dosing of PO4/NO3? Do you still think I should reduce the dosing of MgSO4?

Thanks


----------

